# GS in Costa Rica protecting me?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was in a village in Costa Rica and was allowed to pet a mix dog that was said to be vicious well both dogs. I was able to walk the mix dog and was pretty aggressive to other dogs. However, the German shepherd was not able to pet say hi or anything. You see both dogs are used as tools only to protect property. Anyways as I was sitting down petting the mix dog the GS was quiet relaxed sitting down. Then got up and starting barking even lunged. I swear the dog was saying "Watch out you idiot look behind you or your going to die!" I was like what are you barking at and even tried to break free. Then got quiet. I turned around and a jeep nearly hit me like 5 inches from hitting me in the back. I was so lucky. I thought to myself I think this Geman shepherd that has a bad name by everybody in the village tried to save my life.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well that's a neat story, but best thing would be to not sit down in areas where there is vehicle traffic, but to get out of the way. 

You did not hear the car coming up behind you? This story sounds more like one of your dreams than something that really happened. Maybe the GSD was protecting himself? Since you were holding the leash, he would have been hit too.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@
*Castlemaid*

* Dream? did not cross my mind. This **was not a dream this really happened. The day I was leaving the village in Costa Rica. I was actually real** Petting the dog through the fence than the GS lying down on the ground chained up. Then the GS got up instantly and barked. No i did not hear the jeep I looked behind me after the dog stopped barking and I saw the jeep. Literalluy 5 INCHES about to HIT me. *


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It is a neat story, hard to tell what the GSD was really reacting too.

Do be careful my friend on your travels


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> @
> *Castlemaid*
> 
> * Dream? did not cross my mind. This **was not a dream this really happened. The day I was leaving the village in Costa Rica. I was actually real** Petting the dog through the fence than the GS lying down on the ground and chained up *


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

An I thought my hearing was going. By five inches away, I am feeling the jeep in the ground and wind and smelling the jeep. 

Sorry, but I think this one has to be just a little bit of exaggeration or wishful thinking.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think this post is a year old and we should just let it go.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> I think this post is a year old and we should just let it go.


Wow, I looked at the 5/2 and never saw that it was 2013. Ok.


----------

